# My first latex mask journey part 2 molding



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Good morning everyone.
Here is part two of my first journey into mask making.
Hopefully it will make you laugh and see a heartfelt moment at the end with my special guest. Part 3 will be me strapping, painting and, decorating. I hope you’ll enjoy and if you’ve debated on making mask yourself that, this will inspire you to take the leap.


----------

